# Bumper trims faded/sun damaged



## CrOwSoN15 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm finally out of Fords and got myself into something I've been after for a while, especially in manual form. 
An 850 T5 

92,000 genuine backed up miles, very very tidy! 


However the front and rear bumper inserts let it down in my opinion. I bought some C4 as recommended by quite a few people and while it's worked wonders on the door strips/wing mirror base/door handles, as they weren't too bad at all, I'm struggling with the bumpers.

Can any of you tell me what's caused the marks? Have the been damaged by exposure of the sun?







I don't think the pictures really do it justice, they're very patchy/grey/white!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

hi - I used chemical guys trim restore on my wifes car, worked a treat all trim is now deep jet black may be worth a shot


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

C4 has the longest durability
You can use simoniz back to black, to

I think thats normal issue for non garaged cars


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

could well be a combination of polish and uv damage.

People often think the C4 will cure everything, it does if its the explosive but not the trim dressing.

Gtech told me that if the colour does not come back when wet after its been cleaned with say apc then its too far gone.

The Carplan black trim wax is superb for the price especially.

I have put it on a few vehicles and the work van i did a 50/50 on must be on its 4th month and no drop back.

The black plastic trim paint thats on ebay gets very good reports from members that have tried that one.

I have a scooter plastics and top box that i did 4 years ago and as its not out in the sun all the time thats still going also.


----------



## CrOwSoN15 (Sep 3, 2011)

james_death said:


> could well be a combination of polish and uv damage.
> 
> People often think the C4 will cure everything, it does if its the explosive but not the trim dressing.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried using APC, I did get a little bowl of soapy water with a stiff bristle brush and tried a small area, it was a little better but not fantastic, maybe worth trying with an APC? Any recommendations?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

APC to get rid of as much as possible, if there's polish still on there a rubber works wonders at getting it out. 

In extreme cases I've seen a heat gun used but please find out the risks first as it's something I've never had to resort to and the plastic bumpers won't disperse heat the same as metal


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Any apc but the autosmart g101 and the bilt hamber Surfex HD both great.

The APC could take out the old polish etc but wont bring the fade back your still going to need a dressing but the black wax from carplan does a long lasting job and as i say the plastic dye on ebay i have heard darn good things about but not tried since i have the carplan wax.

Plasticare is the name of the dye on flea bay.


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

Plasticare will take care of that, permanently!  Used it on my roof trim a few months ago, and it is still black today, without the use of ANY trim wax/cleaner/protector.


----------



## CrOwSoN15 (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers chaps. 

My trims aren't black though, more a dark grey, would the Plasticare still be a good choice?


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

Maybe AF Revive or the heat gun method.


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

CrOwSoN15 said:


> Cheers chaps.
> 
> My trims aren't black though, more a dark grey, would the Plasticare still be a good choice?


Another vote for plasticare trim dye, when I bought mine you could get a black or grey dye. A review of the black dye I did for another forum though I presume the grey works just as well.

Review time  - not one for these sort of things but trim restoration is a common question so thought I would.

Plasticare Trim Dye









I applied the dye by pouring it out of the bottle on to a cheap Chinese yellow foam applicator and spread around on the trim. I would note here that during application gloves should be worn, any dye that gets on your skin does not come off! I would sum it up as application is easy if a little messy.

As for how well it worked, pictures paint a thousand words.

50/50 on date of application









11 months on the trim is starting to fade though only slightly, also if I look closely I can see swirl patterns from appearing from when I applied it. Nothing too bad though especially as the trim has had no protection since application.


----------



## CrOwSoN15 (Sep 3, 2011)

Greboth said:


> Another vote for plasticare trim dye, when I bought mine you could get a black or grey dye. A review of the black dye I did for another forum though I presume the grey works just as well.
> 
> Review time  - not one for these sort of things but trim restoration is a common question so thought I would.
> 
> ...


Impressive stuff, I'm struggling to find any online to buy though?!


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Will have to bear this plastic are stuff in mind as know a few learner drivers who are bound to need some faded trim treated. Mind you, the last one wrote the car off before I had a chance to get near it!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ebay is your friend.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/plasti-care/m.html?item=251460569244&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Black or grey.

Here is what it done to 15 year old untreated trim.


----------

